# My never ending supply of nesting



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My Golden pup (well, she's a year and 4 months today) is blowing her puppy coat. My old lady mice love using her fur in their "apartment complex" of Kleenex boxes so I thought I'd try it on the new boy. We'll see how he takes it, haha. His fear instinct is much better than the girls. They were dropped off, and promptly wanted to explore everything including my dog. He's very different. Not a bad thing!

In this case, I think it's a bit excessive but there sure is a lot to go around! I'm guessing I can't use it for babies but that's alright. 

(he's lacking toys in the photo - he does have them, they're just not in the tank in the shot!)


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry but the photo did not post! Did you use an img code from photobucket?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's very cool to use your shed dog hair in that way. One of the little things I love about nature is how the animals shed their hair just at the right time for small birds and animals to use it for their nests. I used to love watching the birds coming for the horse hair after we brushed them 

I tried to edit your post to make the picture work, but it's not actually linked to an image, it's linked to a mail attachment. You need to change the code in your post so that it reads [ img ]*http://*websitepath/imagename*.jpg*[ /img ] (I put the spaces in the image tags so that the code would show up).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A member on my mouse forum uses dog hair as well! It seems like a good idea!

The only thing I'd worry about is make sure your dogs aren't being treated with any medication that may be in their fur like flea medication, as well as if the dog is long haired, i wouldn't give the hair to a mother with babies, because the hair can tangle around the feet and toes of the babies and cut off the circulation.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoops! Sorry about that! I won't link from GMail anymore. 

@SarahY: I completely know what you mean! I'd take out a clump of fur just big enough to float away with the wind and birds would tentatively snatch it up. I'm glad I'm not the only one who took enjoyment out of that!

@Rhasputin: Good thought! I remember bedding for baby rats being pretty finicky so I'd imagine it'd even more so with baby mice, being tinier. I don't know if I'd use fur off her shoulders as she, being a retriever, likes to roll a lot, but this all came off her rear flanks which rarely get dirty with no ground contact.


----------

